# Suggest a PSU...



## Swift (May 14, 2010)

Hi...

I have this downloading rig but its been giving me problems lately and the psu seems to be the core of the problem... So can u please suggest a suitable supply..
System specs are:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ proccy
1.5 gig RAM
Asus K8V-MX Mobo
250 gig Seagate HDD
160 gig WD HDD
Ati Radeon 9800 AGP gfx card
A DVD writer

Its an old pc so i dont want to spend a lot of money on it, so please suggest a reasonably priced psu but it should be able to run all the hardware comfortably...


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

whats the budget anyways?


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

Swift said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have this downloading rig but its been giving me problems lately and the psu seems to be the core of the problem... So can u please suggest a suitable supply..
> System specs are:
> ...



can try out these 2 PSU: FSP Saga II 350W or Gigabyte 400W. there are cheapest yet good PSU. most desi PSU will cost u more & will end up damaging your PC.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 14, 2010)

^+1

10chars


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

^^10chars?


----------



## VarDOS (May 14, 2010)

^ its not like that, its


10/chars


----------



## Swift (May 14, 2010)

Whats the price of these two???


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

Swift said:


> Whats the price of these two???



FSP should cost 1.5-1.6k. gigabyte 200 bucks more. both are good. pick anyone.

however if possible get the 400W FSP. it costs 2.1k.


----------



## Swift (May 15, 2010)

Okay, so what i'm thinking is that i'll replace the HDDs with a single 500 gig HDD and go for a 400w FSP PSU... Will the power be fine and can i add another HDD in the future with this PSU?? Also suggest HDD i should go for and  the cost...


----------



## Swift (May 19, 2010)

bump... please help guys...


----------



## ajai5777 (May 19, 2010)

Gigabyte APFC 460W @2.2 k


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

Swift said:


> bump... please help guys...



FSP Saga II 350W will be good enough, even with increased no of HDD. however better PSU, better for for system. so FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W as ajai suggested, whichever is cheaper.


----------



## Swift (May 19, 2010)

ok... and any suggestions for a 500 gig HDD??


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

Swift said:


> ok... and any suggestions for a 500 gig HDD??



get Samsung F3 Eco. or WD Green. or may look out for the easily available Seagate. 

however both the Samsung & WD are good HDDs. both runs really cool.


----------



## VarDOS (May 19, 2010)

as it is a dloading RIG he can adopt a LOCAL PSU / the above suggestions are fine.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> get Samsung F3 Eco.



His 1st HDD is Seagate.

Never ever combine Seagate and Samsung.I cant technically prove it but I had a bad experience combining them.Its an old story.

Long ago a King lived named ajai5777. he purchased a samsung 160 SATA for his old system and combined with Seagate 80 SATA.Every time he powered the PC samsung got burned a chip.He replaced it 2 times and burned in similar fashion.When he got the 3rd replacement, he resold it to his  friend and bought a seagate 250.
That worked fine and still working in his rig


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> His 1st HDD is Seagate.
> 
> Never ever combine Seagate and Samsung.I cant technically prove it but I had a bad experience combining them.Its an old story.
> 
> ...



thats kind of strange


----------



## jun19 (May 31, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I need help on selecting PSU for the following configuration:

AMD Phenom2 X4 955 BE
Asus M4A785TD-V-EVO
Kingston 2x2GB DDR3(1333 MHZ)
WD 500 GB
Samsung P2250

My concern is, since I am not buying any GPU right now, which would be good PSU for my configuration? And also I dont want to go on any pricy PSU now, since in some time later, I would go for some high end GPU, and I might have to re consider on PSU.

Initially I thought of getting zeb platinum 700W, which is less in price compared to 
the same powered, big brand PSUs like- CM,OCZ,Corsair,TAGAN,SAGA etc, and also 
I thought it would manage to run GPU's like HD5870 or GTX280/4xx series.But I saw some posts here, saying it is not that efficient. Please help me on this. Any Suggestions or recommendations are appreciated 

Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

jun19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need help on selecting PSU for the following configuration:
> 
> ...



i'll suggest get a good PSU like Corsair VX550W if you have in mind of getting a highend card like HD5870 or GTX470. rather than changing PSU again & again.

if you short on budget for now & just want a sufficient PSU for your system, get FSP Saga II 350-400W or Gigabyte 400-460W.

also Zebronics SPU should be considered when you running IGP or lowend cards. for anything that needs external power i'll seriously advice get a good PSU. even for IGP Zebronics PSU should be avoided if you getting good PSU from Corsair, Seaonic, FSP, Tangan, etc. Wattage maybe low but quality will be high & moreover for your current system a 350W PSU will suffice.


----------



## jun19 (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright...Thank you very much Sam.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

jun19 said:


> Alright...Thank you very much Sam.



my pleasure buddy


----------



## jun19 (Jun 8, 2010)

HI guys,

well am really satisfied with sam's suggestion  . I was going through Corsair PSUs, and i found their series, HX and TX for 650W. Any idea which is better one? Price of HX is little higher than TX, but when i used their power calculation app. it didnt show TX for config without graphics card, but while checking with graphics card(5870 or 480) it recommended TX as well. So bit confusion. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

jun19 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> well am really satisfied with sam's suggestion  . I was going through Corsair PSUs, and i found their series, HX and TX for 650W. Any idea which is better one? Price of HX is little higher than TX, but when i used their power calculation app. it didnt show TX for config without graphics card, but while checking with graphics card(5870 or 480) it recommended TX as well. So bit confusion. Thanks in advance.



HX = a modular TX. no more difference. for supporting HD5870 or GTX480, you'll need TX650W or equivalent.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

tx650 is good.also check out some tagan psus.prolly their stonerock model.good reliability.


----------



## jun19 (Jun 12, 2010)

OK..Thnx guys.


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 12, 2010)

i'd recommend you buy a coolermaster PSU...


----------



## jun19 (Jun 14, 2010)

OK...Any suggestions on configuration, i mean any better h/w for the same budget.

AMD Phenom2 X4 955 BE
Asus M4A785TD-V-EVO
Kingston 2x2GB DDR3(1333 MHZ)
WD 500 GB
Samsung P2250


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

jun19 said:


> OK...Any suggestions on configuration, i mean any better h/w for the same budget.
> 
> AMD Phenom2 X4 955 BE
> *Asus M4A785TD-V-EVO*
> ...



change that motherboard. get MSI or Gigabyte. or even Biostar or Asrock. you'll face several issues with that motherboard. from sound to IGP issues. AVOID ASUS. also after you faced problem don't expect an easy route to replacement. only after you deal with those Rashi Peripherals bustards you can expect something. so better skip all these unnecessary tension. skip Asus motherboards.


----------



## jun19 (Jun 15, 2010)

is it..? I had a good experience with ASUS with my previous board, but i didnt use any external graphic card though. Sam, can u please let me know an equivalent featured motherboard in MSI or GIGABYTE. I would be getting this by coming weekend. Now am really in dilemma, i had many hopes from this board since all the reviews and all are good in most of the sites which i went through. Thanks again Sam.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 15, 2010)

jun19 said:


> is it..? I had a good experience with ASUS with my previous board, but i didnt use any external graphic card though. Sam, can u please let me know an equivalent featured motherboard in MSI or GIGABYTE. I would be getting this by coming weekend. Now am really in dilemma, i had many hopes from this board since all the reviews and all are good in most of the sites which i went through. Thanks again Sam.



if your budget for a mobo is 5.5k then MSI 785G-E53.if you can spend around 7.5k then MSI 890GXM-G65 is a good buy. MSI 880GMA-E45 at 6k is also great. 
choose your budget and hence the mobo.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if your budget for a mobo is 5.5k then MSI 785G-E53.if you can spend around 7.5k then MSI 890GXM-G65 is a good buy. MSI 880GMA-E45 at 6k is also great.
> choose your budget and hence the mobo.



my vote for MSI 785G E53 @ 5.3k

other options:
MSI 785GM E65 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA785GMT-UD2H @ 4.5k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 6k (you get Sata 3.0 & USB 3.0)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> my vote for MSI 785G E53 @ 5.3k
> 
> other options:
> MSI 785GM E65 @ 5.5k
> ...



bit confused!!
at smc i find Gigabyte GA785GMT-U*S*2H also at 4.6k
BTW I already mentioned the last option

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------

ud2h & us2h are almost identical.only difference is that ud2h supports gigabyte turbo charge and dolby surround sound. so hoe can it be priced lower than us2h!!!


----------



## jun19 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Jaskanwar.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 16, 2010)

jun19 said:


> Thanks Jaskanwar.



you are welcome buddy!!


----------



## jun19 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Sam once again


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> bit confused!!
> at smc i find Gigabyte GA785GMT-U*S*2H also at 4.6k
> BTW I already mentioned the last option
> 
> ...



oops thanks. was a typo. BTW what is this turbo charge? iPad charging or what?



jun19 said:


> Thanks Sam once again



my pleasure buddy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 16, 2010)

turbo 3d(source gigabyte)--

Turbo Charge Your Graphics Performance
Unleash extra levels of 2D/3D graphics performance with GIGABYTE Turbo 3D technology. GIGABYTE Turbo 3D provides a smoother viewing experience for HD video playback or web flash animations and delivers a greater gaming experience for 3D games. GIGABYTE Turbo 3D dynamically boosts the GPU (Graphic Processing Unit) clock frequency by automatically detecting the graphics loading when processing 2D/3D graphics, allowing the graphics core clock to operate faster during heavy loading and delivering a more enhanced graphics experience.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> turbo 3d(source gigabyte)--
> 
> Turbo Charge Your Graphics Performance
> Unleash extra levels of 2D/3D graphics performance with GIGABYTE Turbo 3D technology. GIGABYTE Turbo 3D provides a smoother viewing experience for HD video playback or web flash animations and delivers a greater gaming experience for 3D games. GIGABYTE Turbo 3D dynamically boosts the GPU (Graphic Processing Unit) clock frequency by automatically detecting the graphics loading when processing 2D/3D graphics, allowing the graphics core clock to operate faster during heavy loading and delivering a more enhanced graphics experience.



looks like a Gigabyte version of Asus GPU NOS. it OC the IGP to give more firepower (IGP too slow. automatic OC will yield nothing). useless. anyway thanks for the info buddy


----------



## jun19 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

Thanks for ur suggestions. I got Corsair VX 550W. It looks super duper strong, with lot of well organised, different cables and a beautiful Corsair sticker as well 

@Sam and Jaskanwar: Guys I could not give up on motherboard, since I had it in my mind from couple of months. The models(MSI 5.5k to 6k) which u guys mentioned were not available, so I had to go with Asus M4A785TD-V Evo. So far no issues, everything went fine with default BIOS settings and also onboard 4200 plays cool(just tried Far Cry at 1080 res.). Need to check with other games till I get a good gfx card.

Thanks


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2010)

^^AMD's onbored gfx are supercool
i'm running farcry2 on 4250 with all medium settings at 1024 resolution with no lag at all


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2010)

dudes just tell me if you can run gta4, assassins creed, call of duty world at war, crysis on hd 4200 also....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
i'm sure of *GTA 4*(sp3 required for optimal performance),*COD,assassins creed*
not sure of *crysis*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks dude. crysis at low playable settings will suffice i suppose............


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^
> i'm sure of *GTA 4*(sp3 required for optimal performance),*COD,assassins creed*
> not sure of *crysis*





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks dude. crysis at low playable settings will suffice i suppose............



Crysis will run on 1024X768 with everything set to mid.


----------

